# my display case



## deer4x4 (Jan 10, 2008)

[] i saw everyone showing thier display and thought why not i have dug and got on ebay and got from estates and thrift and antique stores in california i bought the display cases from IKEA they cost $60 and the lighting is $15 anyone can look online for them and diffrent ones at ikea online if you have any questions let me know thanks hope you like the display i find im always changin it 
 thanks bob


----------



## deer4x4 (Jan 10, 2008)

[] another shot  i am working on building my own web page and when done i will post were to look


----------



## idigjars (Jan 11, 2008)

Awesome Bob, thanks for sharing those pics you should be very proud.  I also appreciate the info on your cases.  I like them, they show a lot of light.  Take care and good luck collecting.    Paul


----------



## capsoda (Jan 11, 2008)

Excellent set up there Bob. Sure makes the bottle easy to see. 

 You have a great collection too.


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 11, 2008)

very nice, do you have four separate units at 60 a piece or was it 60 for the whole thing?  I like how arranged the bottles by color the way you did, looks like some nice ones in there!


----------



## jagee44 (Jan 11, 2008)

Looks like you got soem great stuff in there.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 12, 2008)

WOW!  nice case man. I was looking for someting like that.60 bucks for each section right? 60 bucks for the whole thing would be nuts! Thanks for shareing. Rick


----------



## Doctor McMunn (Jan 12, 2008)

Bob,  Really nice display there, and nice collection ! 

  I have been thinking about those IKEA units for a while, and you might have convinced me.  They are the "Detolf" model correct ?  I like the visibility and the doors to keep the dust out.


----------



## deer4x4 (Jan 12, 2008)

yes you are correct they are the detolf model they come in red, white , natural finish for the top and bottom thay are great you can see from all sides i am going to get some more and also trying to find a small version like medicine cabinet for walls  oh and yes they are 60$ each the light come 2 in a pack for $15 per pack tokk me 20 minutes to put them together  that is for each one after the first one each one is easier and if anyone buys 1 get in touch you can put parts ahead of their plan and save problems trying to get it together thanks bob


----------



## deer4x4 (Jan 12, 2008)

!!!! by the way tigue it was my wife that said and i mean said to put them by color and not by style  and she turned out to be right so i didnt have to sleep outside been married for 25 year wife is german got married in the army in 83 so have to watch german temper see ya bob


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 13, 2008)

lol, yup, got me a Russian myself...  she aint never been wrong!

 I aint often right but I aint never been wrong, it seldom turns out the way does in the song...


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 13, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 hehehe, I'm carpenter too, gotten real good at sheet rock... finally quit since I cant find work that actually involves wood...!!!
 used to make a lot of real nice inlaid stuff in my spare time, then I thought shoot, I should sell this stuff, then I did some math, I would have to sell a jewelry box for 300 bucks, (i made some real detailed stuff), but then I found out people would rather by one for 15 bucks from India!  I couldn't find the right market to sustain...


----------

